# Hardware Probleme (segmentation fault)

## belial666

Hallo,

ich hab mit einem Rechner das Problem, das selbst wenn ich von einer liveCD boote nach einer Zeit x (variabel) ein Segmentation fault meine Arbeit jeh unterbricht.

Soweit ich weis ist meistens der RAM der Schuldige bei solchen Aktionen. gut - getauscht -> selbes Problem  :Sad: 

nochmal getauscht und wieder segfault  :Shocked: 

was kann man da noch machen? CPU tauschen? Mainboard tauschen?

bin ratlos...

Jan

----------

## schachti

CPU und Mainboard wären mögliche Verursacher (schau Dir mal die Kondensatoren auf dem Mainboard an, sind davon evtl. eine gewölbt oder geplatzt?).

----------

## .Alagos

Hallo!

Das Problem hatte ich auch mal ne ganze Zeit lang.

Ich habe nen AMD 2600+ --> Im BIOS bei CPU-Optionen ausgewählt: 2600+, soweit klar. Mit diesen Einstellungen Taktet die CPU also mit 12,5x166 gleich ~2000 mHz. ich habs dann mal probiert mit runtertakten, das hat auch wunderbar geklappt. Also im BIOS bei die CPU-Option 'user define' eingestellt, mit den Einstellungen 12,5x133 gleich ~ 1600 mHz

Gut, jetzt taktet die CPU etwa 400 mHz langsamer, dafür stürz aber Windoofs nicht ab und mit Linux gibts keine Seg Faults mehr beim kompilieren.

Das es am RAM nicht gelegen hat habe ich mit memtets gemerkt, weil der fehlerfrei ne ganze Zeit lang gelaufen ist!

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir (etwas) helfen!

Ciao Alagos.

----------

## belial666

ok... Habe eben in der Nähe dieses Rechners zu tun gehabt (er lief mit memtest) der neue RAM arbeitet auch nicht fehlerfrei bei 196 Durchgängen 26 fehler.

Klingt für mich als ob das Mainbord nen Treffer hätte. (Speicher zuordnung?) Ich werde den Rechner mogen mal aufschrauben um nachzusehen, was für ein board das überhaupt ist (ALi Magic chip?) und ob ich die CPU runter getacktet bekomm obwohls nur ein XP+1800 ist  :Sad: 

Jan

----------

## padde

CPU runtertakten ist dämlich... wenn sie nicht stabil läuft mit der angegebenen Geschwindigkeit ist die Kühlung mangelhaft.

Es liegt durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen dass zwei RAMs nacheinander defekt sind. Oder der Chipsatz mit ihnen halt nicht zurecht kommt... evtl. noch mal tauschen.

Edit: typo

----------

## NightDragon

 *Quote:*   

> CPU runtertakten ist dämlich

 

Also a) ist es nicht dämlich.

b) nicht jeder kann sich gleich ne neue CPU leisten - auch wenn die CPU schon das Leisten sollte wa drauf steht

c) Es liegt !!NICHT!! immer an der Kühlung - manchmal sind die CPU's einfach Defekt.

Jede CPU hat einen gewissen Anteil an Registern und daraus Tranistoren, die sie im "Fehlerfall" als Reserve verwenden kann - wenn dieser Anteil nicht mehr ausreicht, dann kann sowas passieren.

Genau wie die meisten Festplatten Zusatzsektoren haben und diese ausgelagter/gemapped werden, wenn was nicht stimmt.

@belial666

Teste es so. Nimm den RAM, pack ihn in einen anderen Rechner und teste ihn dort.

Memtest lief bei mir erst auf einem Rechner (Notebook) abolsut fehlerfrei.

Auf anderen Systemem warf er mit Fehlern um sich.

Witzig darann ist nur das die Systeme seit Monaten laufen - ohne Probleme, der Notebook jedoch ab und zu hng ups hat (aber das liegt am X-Server).

Seitdem vertraue ich Memtest überhaupt nicht mehr.

----------

## padde

Natürlich ist es dämlich... wenn die CPU defekt ist (was bei angegebenem Takt + angemessener Kühlung + Fehlern ja wohl gegeben ist) tauscht man sie um.

----------

## .Alagos

Naja, ich denke nicht, dass 50°C zu viel sind :-/

----------

## Tranalogic1987

 *.Alagos wrote:*   

> Naja, ich denke nicht, dass 50°C zu viel sind :-/

 

Du, mein CPU ist bis vor einem halben Jahr laut BIOS bei 97 °C gelaufen, hat halt ein bisschen die RAM überhitzt, nach neuem Kühler rennt der bei ~70°C, ohne Probleme... Also 50 °C => angenehme Temperatur.  :Wink: 

MfG

----------

## belial666

so... Ich habe den Rechner heut mal aufgemacht ->

ASUS GA-7DX <- leider kann man mit diesem Mainboard die CPU nur über- und nicht untertakten  :Sad: 

die CPU ist mit 54°C auch nicht zu warm (3 Lüfter im Gehäuse).

Also wird mir am Ende nichts anderes übrig bleibem als neue Hardware einzusetzen  :Shocked: 

trotzdem dank an alle...

Jan

----------

## belial666

ok... ich habe den RAM nocheinmal getauscht... der rechner hat inzwischen erfolgreich 

```
emerge -e system
```

 überwunden!

danke allen!

MfG

Jan

----------

